# sauce or not Poll



## eman (Oct 14, 2010)

In discussion w/ another member we were discussing wether most people add sauce to their meat . Either after smoking or during smoking or not at all. Do you add bbq sauce to your smoked meats


----------



## fftwarren (Oct 14, 2010)

I add right at the end, like for ribs I'll sauce when they come out the foil. same for chicken. But nothing on smoked butts or brisket.


----------



## midwesternrands (Oct 14, 2010)

I just like to add enough marinade and seasoning that I don't need or want any sauce for more flavor.  The only time I use some sort of sauce is when the meat turns out a little drier than I would have liked.


----------



## shamong9 (Oct 14, 2010)

I add sauce during the last Hour. My family has different taste sweet/smoking, zesty/sweet,and some-others types. As for my self, I love them all.


----------



## pineywoods (Oct 14, 2010)

I usually serve sauces on the side tho once in awhile I will sauce ribs the last 45 minutes


----------



## retread (Oct 14, 2010)

First of all, let me say I like sauce on my Q (ribs, pulled pork, chix, etc).  I have tried it both ways and have finally (with the last batch I posted) decided I like it better after.  Do the full smoke, rest and serve with sauce on the side.  That's the way it tastes best to me.  {As a side note, it also doesn't mess up my GOSM near as much!}

Retread


----------



## bamaboy (Oct 15, 2010)

I agree with retread,I truly love the taste of meat.sauce tend to cover it up,at least in my opinion.theres nothing wrong with sauce,my wife loves it.Kinda like a good steak,how can you taste the meat and seasonings if its covered with a1.


----------



## smokebuzz (Oct 15, 2010)

I like to glaze ribs and chicken with sauce,a couple good coats. My youngest dot and I really like sauce on bread n butter. As for putting it on other meats, it's a mood thing, useally a litlle on a sammie, and depends how dried out the bunns are. BUT, i like sauce the most on baked taters.


----------



## athabaskar (Oct 15, 2010)

Sauce goes in a bowl next to your plate. Feel free to use as much/little as you like. We use very little because it slows down the rate of meat being inhaled.


----------



## eman (Oct 15, 2010)

Athabaskar said:


> Sauce goes in a bowl next to your plate. Feel free to use as much/little as you like. We use very little because it slows down the rate of meat being inhaled.


I want to put this on a sign next to the table!!!


----------



## dick foster (Oct 15, 2010)

I serve a Lexington NC style finishing sauce on the table along side pulled pork but never apply it to the meat myself. No sauce or any kind at any other time for any other kind of meat. Of course I make the finishing sauce myself. If I didn't, it wouldn't really be my BBQ would it?


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 15, 2010)

I can't answer the question with any of the answers given.

It depends on what meat:

Pork Butt & Ribs---I add (small amounts) apple juice & BBQ sauce to foil package at 165. Serve with sauce on side.

Chuckie & Brisket---Same thing except I use Apple juice & Worcestershire instead.

Definitely not the same thing for every meat.

Bear


----------



## coacher72 (Oct 15, 2010)

I like to sauce ribs and chicken during the last hour in the smoker. Pulled pork, brisket, chuck roasts I have sauce on the side if anyone is interested in adding it after. I'm one of those that makes my own BBQ sauce and really like the way it adds to the meat.


----------



## tom37 (Oct 15, 2010)

I had to vote for after since when I am at a comp I put it on after I cook. In the past we have done really bad when we turn in with no sauce.

You must remember, I live in the sauce mecka of the world, no one cares how the meat actually ends up. Now I am not refering to anyone here on the site that is from KC.

I went to a wedding rehersal last night and they went to Zarda BBQ for the dinner. OMG the meat buffet they had out looked fantastic, I would have to give it a 9 outta 10 for apperance.

The ham tasted like smoked ham you buy at the grocery store deli. Tiny ring

Same for the turkey. Tiny ring

The brisket was dry as leather but it was sliced to about 1/32 of an inch thick with no taste at all. Best ring I have ever seen

The beans sucked, they were almost as mushy as a good batch of mashed taters.

They did have a corn dish that was creamy and tastey but it had ham parts in it. I bet bacon would have been great.

Why is it, so many people put all there stock in sauce?

Everyone just kept saying man can you believe how good this is?

I kept my mouth shut.


----------



## meateater (Oct 15, 2010)

Never! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Sauce is for beans.


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 16, 2010)

Tom37 said:


> Everyone just kept saying man can you believe how good this is?
> 
> I kept my mouth shut.


You were probably better off, but it had to be hard!


----------



## thepruitt21 (Oct 16, 2010)

I never sauce during the cooking. A good rub doesn't need sauce. Brisket should never need sauce. I do however make a Vinegar based sauce that I found on Recipes.com or something like that. I will use it on pulled pork, but that is about the extent of sauce for me on smoked meats. Sauces, no matter what, should always be served on the side.


----------

